# Stuck choke



## wayner33 (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a stuck choke in a 12 gauge Stoger 2000. I mean really stuck!!!!!!! So far I have tried heating, after soaking in diesel for a week. I put it in the freezer overnight, nothing. I heated it again after the freezer and tried tapping it for a minute, nothing. I soaked it again in mystery oil for 3 days, nothing. I have broken one cheap choke wrench and two good ones. Anyone have a new method for me?


Wayne


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow, sounds like it is really in there. I once knew a guy who had the same problem, he ended up have the barrel cut off and rethreaded again for tubes. I have no new advice since you have tried everything I know to do to get it out. I would talk to a gunsmith. Good Luck


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

I had a stoger Model 2000 once. I noticed that the chokes were always stuck, not as bad as yours though. I would recommend PB Lube. Its a penitrating oil, and it has worked wonders for me in the past. The next best thing would be the gun smith. He may have a vise that wont hurt the barrel while he cranks on it. Anyway sucks to hear. When you get it out let us know how it went. The funny thing is that my mossberg was always having the chokes come out on me then I got the 2000 and was so used to really crankin them in that when I went to get the first one out it was way stuck.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Lube is a handy thing to apply in the right places. :wink: 

I have a stoeger 2000 and never had a bit of trouble. (I like those extended briley chokes) I use a lube with molybdenum in it. Have you tried a wrench that grips the inside of the choke??? Those seem to ease out sticky chokes a little easier.


----------



## wayner33 (Dec 11, 2007)

Yes, the last one I broke the handle off grips inside.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

I've heard of people heating up oil and placing the barrel in the heated oil for a while then try removing it then. Give it a try it might work!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Try some Kroil. Great stuff.

Are you unthreading it in the right direction? Gotta ask.... you never know.

sawsman


----------



## wayner33 (Dec 11, 2007)

Yes, i am turning it in the right direction. I will try to heat the oil I soak it in. I have heated the barrel and but it in the oil twice, no luck.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Just take a good ole hack saw to the barrel and youve got yourself a good home defense shotty.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

We had a buddy in canada the same thing happened to his 870. He broke his choke tube wrench and mine. We never did get it out he just shot with it.


----------



## wayner33 (Dec 11, 2007)

I think I will just not worry about it anymore. It is the full choke that is stuck and that is all I shoot 95% of the time.


----------

